# Aquastream XT-Firmware: Woher beziehen?



## Oliver (18. Februar 2009)

Sehr dumme Frage. aber ich stecke in einer Sackgasse ^^

Die Aquasuite sagt mir, dass meine Firmware der Aquastream XT Ultra die Versionsnummer 1007 hat, es aber bereits 1017 gibt, die Frage ist nur wo.

Entweder habe ich Tomaten auf den Augen oder hier gibt es nichts: Wasserkühlung für Ihren PC - aqua-computer, Wasserkühlung, Modding Parts

Ich bin für sachdienliche Hinweise, die zur Aufklärung des Falles führen, äußerst dankbar.


----------



## GoZoU (18. Februar 2009)

Hast du dir mal die aktuelle Aquasuite geladen und geschaut, ob die Firma nach dem Installieren mit im Ordner ist? 

Alternativ schau mal hier: Aqua Computer Support Forum - aquastream XT-Firmware 1017, Selbstbau-Flasher im ersten Post findest du einen Link zu der Firmware.

€: @Soldat 0815 Nein, es gibt die FW 1017 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Februar 2009)

nö seh nur die 1011 probiers doch mal damit eventuell ein schreibfehler oder so

http://www.aquacomputer.de/software...aquastream_xt/aquastreamxt_lpt_flasher100.zip

na im forum ist der selbe link für die 1017er version naja also anscheinend nicht aktualisiert

@gozou ja aber der downloadlink ist genau der gleiche


----------



## Oliver (18. Februar 2009)

Danke für den Tipp, die Methode ist allerdings "abgefahren". Dachte ich kann die Firmware bequem per Software flashen wie die Pumpe ja über USB angeschlossen ist. Dann flashe ich das Teil wohl erst bei Gelegenheit und leih mir dazu den Aquaero aus der Redaktion aus.


----------



## nemetona (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

schau mal hier rein,

Gruß, Nemetona

Edit, sorry ist der selbe Link wie von GoZoU.


----------



## Oliver (18. Februar 2009)

Parrallelport? lol? Sowas hatten meine letzten 15 Mainboards nicht mehr


----------



## McZonk (18. Februar 2009)

Vor dem Problem steh ich auch - wenn du ne Lösung parat hast, sag Bescheid.


----------



## Oliver (18. Februar 2009)

Athlon-XP-Retrorechner auspacken und damit flashen, ka ^^


----------



## nemetona (18. Februar 2009)

Es gibt doch Parralel zu USB Adapter, vieleicht funktioniert es damit!?!?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Februar 2009)

naja blöd das es mit den adapter auch nicht geht

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Hallo 
 kann man wenn  man keinen Parallel Port hat auch einen Parallel zu USB Kabel nehmen um die Pumpe zu Flashen? 
 Danke 

[/FONT]nein, das geht nicht, zumindest nicht mit den von uns getesteten konvertern.

aber das geht wenn man mal paar tage oder wochen ohne auasteam zurecht kommt
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Wenn man den ganzen Quatsch mit dem "selber-flashen" nicht will, um diese ganze Forum-Hilfe und den ganzen Stress zu umgehen, was kostet es , wenn man die Pumpe zu euch schickt, um sie dort zu flashen

[/FONT]nur die versandkosten.


----------



## nemetona (18. Februar 2009)

Schade, hatte dies schon befürchtet ,
ähnlich verhält es sich beim Anschluss einiger Serieller Geräte via USB Adapter z.B. ältere SPS-CPU´s.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Vor dem Problem steh ich auch - wenn du ne Lösung parat hast, sag Bescheid.



Gigabyte-UD3 Serie  (wobei ich jetzt auch schon n paar Wochen auf meinen LPT&COM Slotblech warte  )
Versteh auch echt nicht, warum das fast überall fehlt. Die meisten Board-Hersteller haben sowieso nen entsprechenden Super-I/O für Floppy drauf - die Zehntelcentbeträge für Anschlusspins spart man sich aber... (von Anschlüssen am I/O Panel kann man ja sowieso nur träumen. Dafür 8 USB-Anschlüsse  )

Zugegeben: Hat man erstmal das falsche Board, hat man n Problem.
Ich hab hier noch zwei funktionstüchtige Pentium1-Sets "günstig abzugeben" 

Bringt die neue Firmware eigentlich was?

(wenn ich dran denke, dass ich bei meinem ersten PC nicht mal das Mainboard-Bios hätte ändern können... Jetzt "muss" man schon die Pumpe flashen)


----------



## Equilibrium (19. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube, ich hab grad das Glück, über mein aquaduct das ganze zu flashen.
Da habe ich ´ne Steuerplatine, die zum Glück ´nen Parrallelport hat. da kann ich alles flashen von Pumpenfirmware und  Aquasuite geht einfach alles darüber.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (19. Februar 2009)

Hi,

*das *+ *das *= Pumpe geflasht, funktioniert!

Firmware 1017 gibt es* hier*
 
*hier* ist auch noch ein Thread dazu!

(Bin mir gerade unsicher, ob ich in andere Foren verweisen darf!? Ansonsten bitte löschen)

xXxivvxXx


----------



## McZonk (19. Februar 2009)

xXxivvxXx schrieb:


> (Bin mir gerade unsicher, ob ich in andere Foren verweisen darf!? Ansonsten bitte löschen)
> 
> xXxivvxXx



Natürlich darfst du auf andere Foren verweisen 

Das Set kostet zusammen ohne Versand 20Eur. Da kann ich die Pumpe ja gleich zu AC schicken


----------



## Oliver (19. Februar 2009)

Ja, im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Foren gibt es bei uns Meinungsfreiheit ^^


----------



## McZonk (19. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ja, im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Foren gibt es bei uns Meinungsfreiheit ^^



*hust* 

Hast schon eine Lösung gefunden? Ist das Flashen bei dir überhaupt notwendig? (waren ja wohl "nur" Probleme mit dem Lüfterausgang)


----------



## Oliver (19. Februar 2009)

Meine Lüfter spacken auch etwas rum, was aber nicht so wild ist, weil meine Passivradiatoren auch ohne aktive Belüftung noch gut genug funktionieren. 

Ich wollte promär eigentlich nur flashen, weil die Aquasuite mich auf die neue FOrmware hingewiesen hat, jedoch im Gegensatz zur Aquasuite kein Download-Link in dem Fenster stand. Werde die Pumpe bei Gelegenheit mit einem Aquaero flashen. Braucht man dazu irgendein Kabel? Wie die einzelnen Module miteinander verbunden werden, ist mir noch nicht so ganz klar.


----------

